# Red Squirrels



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

I know most of you 'mainlanders' have to put up with their uglier grey cousins. Here are some shots I got today.





































:thumb:


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Fabulous pics, really pretty little thing! :2thumb:


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Nice pics...

Yep, we are stuck with the greys :bash:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks guys. They are DAMN fast.


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

nice shots!  i'm lucky to have some living near mine


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

So cute!


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

Gorgeous! Red squirrels are so cute! Saw one about a 5 min walk from my house one day last year - he was sat in the tree watching us, lol!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

ipreferaflan said:


> I know most of you 'mainlanders' have to put up with their uglier grey cousins. Here are some shots I got today.


Great photos of the squirrels, but I have to say I take exception to the term "uglier grey cousins".

I just see 2 squirrels wearing different coats - OK reds are our native and stupid people brought in the greys and everyone seems to take great delight in blaming the greys for the decline of the reds, rather than human intervention, but they are really no different.

I have close and personal experience with both species, so please explain to me how is this




















uglier than this?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

feorag said:


> I have close and personal experience with both species, so please explain to me how is this
> 
> image
> 
> ...


haha. Sorry... but even when I looked at those pictures I thought the red looked so much prettier. Don't get me wrong! I don't think greys are ugly at all. I got some nice pictures of them (or an extremely similar species) when I was in California. They are just no match for the reds beautiful orange fur and extremely bushy tails (in my opinion!).


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I agree the reds might be a prettier colour, grey being such a boring colour, but their tails aren't any bushier than a greys and in my opinion I think they are just as pretty and cute as the reds.


----------

